# bc setup for alpine skiis/bindings? Cheap?



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

I have some telemarker friends that were trying to describe to me a bc setup for alpine skiis/bindings that allows you to free heel up to the top, remove it, then ski down like normal??? Can anyone enlighten me as to who makes it, how much does it cost, and where can I get it??? 

Thanks


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

yo badasskins...back country access makes an ok tool....just clip it into your bindings, then clip into them.....others out there on the market i'm sure........maybe 100$...."LOCK THE HEAL AND FIX THE PROBLEM"..hehehhahahahhehehahahhehhh.....relax all you pinners....i telewhacking too....dumping in the butte...anybody interested in sking some gnar...come visit me in the butte when the shit gets open....my door is always open to paddler-kayaker types... as sick as you think you need or want to get .....CB mtn delivers(.)


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey Badkins,

Here's an intro that you may find interesting if you know nothing about AT setups:
http://www.wildsnow.com/articles/at_article_big/at_article_big.html


Look to spend roughly $200-300 for a binding setup.

In the US and Canada, the more popular options seem to be...

The Naxo binding or the Alpine Trekkers from BC Access:
http://www.wildsnow.com/articles/naxo_faq/naxo_faq.html
http://bcaccess.com/bca_products/alpine_trekker.php

The TLT or Tri-step from Dynafit:
http://www.wildsnow.com/articles/dynafit_faq/dynafit_faq1.html
http://www.wildsnow.com/articles/dynafit_faq/tri-step_faq.html

The Freeride, Explore, or Express from Fritschi (distributed by Black Diamond):
http://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/gear/backcountry/freeride.php
http://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/gear/backcountry/explore.php
http://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/gear/backcountry/express.php

There are several other popular models available only in Europe.


----------



## Mountain (Oct 11, 2003)

its all about fritschi freerides. they have a den setting of up to 12. they can for the most part take the beating of hard every day use. i have been skiing them for three seasons now ( not the same pair ) and i love them. they seem to be the AT binding of choice around here. they run about $250. retail. i ski them hard and have come to trust them, even for big drops.
peace
MM


----------



## mcandy (Nov 10, 2003)

alpine treckers are miserable!!
It is well worth the extra $$ to get a ski with a pair of fritschi freerides (ebay has em). They work well with regular alpine boots too.


----------



## howlie (Nov 24, 2003)

Until they make an all terrain binding with a DIN above a 12, I will stick to the Alpine Trekkers. They work fine, and I get to ski on the DIN I won't pre-release on.

Why has no company made this type of binding with higher release settings? Or has someone done it?


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

The Naxo is pretty bomber when it comes to keeping your boot in the binding. Though the Din only goes to 12, it's alpine style toepiece really helps keep you in place. I've only booted out twice in 2 years while in them.
They are a bit heavier than the Fritschi Freeride, but if you're still using an Alpine Trekker it's an entirely different experiene while climbing. Both by weight and ergonomically it's a whole lot better.

Howlie - If you want to try them next time you head up give me a call. You'll be shocked how much better you feel at the end of each climb.


----------



## howlie (Nov 24, 2003)

I want to try them for sure Twitch, but I am pretty anal when it comes to bindings. Me personally....I would rather sacrifice weight and ease for performance, which probably means more metal and bigger springs.

Is there a market for the super aggressive AT binding? Is it something that is difficult to produce?

Twitch...Wolf Creek was gooooooood.


----------

